# Favorite LEG boots?



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I really like Pegasus Air Boots, not natural fibers, but..
I've tested them against my SMB's and the heat is NOWHERE near what the SMB's cause. They don't slip down and my mare is hard to fit for boots. Easy to put on/take off. Very breathable, I've taken them through water and they don't get bogged down. The outside gets damp, but the inside is dry.
They're low profile, really. Black but the trim comes in lots of colors.
Easy to wash, just throw them in the washer and hang to dry.

Greeting and summary new products


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link! The website didn't show that they have them for the hind legs which is something I need also  otherwise those look to be less bulky than most!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I think those boots are meant to be used on front or hind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll try them on my mare's hinds tomorrow and see what they look like
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Oh good point I didn't think about that! Thank you so much!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> I really like Pegasus Air Boots, not natural fibers, but I've tested them against my SMB's and the heat is NOWHERE near what the SMB's cause.


How do you feel they compare to the SMBs in terms of support?

Much as I am not a fan of boots, I am going to need some for Dream due to the suspensory injury. I have used SMBs in the past, but agree they got very hot and I know the few times I used neoprene half chaps on a not-cold day, I felt like my legs were on fire.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I think they support better. Instead of being flat inside, they have a squishy part that sits in the indentation of their leg. There's one large Velcro strap for the cannon bone, and one strap to go under the fetlock. 
My mare would move funny in SMBs, in these she doesn't.
I'll have a picture tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

I found these: Toklat - Horse Tack - Saddle Pads - Horse Riding Apparel - Boots & Wraps - Leg Boots

I'm not sure how they would work after a water crossing though


----------

